# Looking for GSD trainer or club near my place.



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I am looking for trainer or GSD club in SF Bay Area. Do you know about someone?
Thank you.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

What are you hoping to accomplish? Is there a reason it needs to be specific to GSD? How far are you willing to travel? Just general questions, here.

As far as GSD experience:
Have you check with the Tyson folks? Randy's daugther Paige handles the training over at Menlo Park Sch Club. Their facility is over the Dumbarton Bridge in Newark-about a mile and a half from the end of the bridge. I was going to talk with her about Lancer back when I was still looking for a breeder, but didn't get around to it. I have a number for Paige-pm me if you're interested in pursuing that option. Glenn (gmcenroe) got a dog from Tyson and may be able to give a bit more input on them.
Not much info on their website but here it is: Menlo Park SchutzhundClub 

There is another trainer that Cassidy's Mom has used-we see that trainer a lot out at Pt Isabel. She trains any dogs but she has (may be wrong on the number) seven Black GSD's-all rescues that are extremely well behaved and a great testament to what she can bring out in your dog. Cassidy's Mom gave me the information once, but I do not seem to have it at the moment. 

And there is the San Jose German Shepherd Club-this is a schutzhund club. Don't know much about them hopefully the links on their website can give you some information:
San Jose German Shepherd Club 

I think I gave you info about Von Falconer down in Scott's Valley when you were looking for boarding places. Eric is also a great trainer if you are looking for general and off leash obedience work. Kayla and I trained with him for a year and a half. 

And there is a CPDT trainer I'm aware of on the pennisula - again more general but she has owned GSD's in past. She has substituted for a couple of our agility classes and I just like her style. I think I have her card at home-will send you the info this evening if I do. If I do not have it at home, I'll get it in the morning when we go to class.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's the link for the CPDT trainer on the peninsula. 

Cecilia Saleme - Canine Higher Learning


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the info Samuel. I wanted to talk to someone who really understand GSD, maybe training one on one. Buddy is developing some issues here, just wanted to check with trainer and improve some training with him. 
I don't have so much time to travel far. I couln't find anything on internet. I will check that link you sent me.


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Menlo Park SchutzhundClub has virus on their website, so I can't check it out. Can you send me her phone number? 
Thanks


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Sent you a pm


----------

